# Fishing Jersey City



## sear0bin

Hey guys, me and flatfish work in Jersey City at the Harborside Financial Center. We are looking to bring our gear to work one day and fish afterwards. What are some good spots around here? I've heard Exchange Place has a spot, but I'm not sure exactly where since I haven't seen anyone fish there. I'm not looking for any exact hotspots, just somewhere to fish where I won't look out of place 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## davehunt

searobin,

Your right where you need to be! Grundy Pier is right at the end of Exchange place.

There was a 51+ pound striper cought there on 2001.

Check out this link.

http://www.users.nac.net/chasstamm/hrfanjorg/exchange.htm

Has a nice picture of said bass.

Tight lines!
DH


----------



## sear0bin

wooo awesome 
im guessing we would need a gaff or a large net to pull the fish up huh? i haven't done much pier fishing.


----------



## davehunt

searobin,

I've been over there a million times but I've never fished from this pier, not sure if there is a pier net or anything down there. 

I would think a large gauge treble hook like the kind used to snag bunker or other bait fish would work well. I saw a gent use this setup in Battery Park a while ago, very effective. He basically lip gaffed the striper with the trebile hook.

good luck.


----------



## sear0bin

that's a good idea, gonna go scout the pier right now actually. thanks for all of your help dave


----------



## davehunt

Any time, let me know how you do.

It's funny, I grew up in Downtown Jersey City and I went to school and worked near Exchange Place but have never fished there.

I may have to grab my sons and my brother and make a trip over there next time I'm in town.

Good Luck
DH


----------



## davehunt

PS. Found an example of the giant treble hook on Boater's World.com.

It's called a Pier & Bridge Gaff. (I know there is also a smaller version that you use for casting into schools of bunker in order to snag bait).

See the link.

http://www.boatersworld.com/webapp/...=249085&cat1=10021525&cat2=342001&cat3=464055

DH.


----------



## sear0bin

went there on my break, couple guys there fishing at around 1pm. one of them had a huge treble hook attached to a yellow utility rope. luckily it seems everyone shares in case you don't have a gaff of your own.

we are going to try it out thursday after work, i will let you know how it goes. thanks again.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Try http://www.hrfanj.org/ for information on the Exchange Place/Grundy Pier (look under Access.) David (cocoflea) and I have been kicking around an idea about a Spring P&S Fish-IN on the Hudson. Let us know how you do....


----------



## davehunt

sear0bin,

How'd you do? Wheather was a bit dicey last night, I was just wondering if you made it out there or not.

Some buddy's of mine are going to fish Great Kills on SI tomorow evening, Got a boat load of hunny do's to finish but If all goes according to plan I'll be joining them. 

This is shaping up to be an action packed weekend.
Striper Fishing on Saturday, bow hunting Sunday Morning and cap it all off with th NY Football Giants on Sunday afternoon.

If any of the three options go well it'll make my weekend, if 2 go well it'll make my month, all three and .... I better stop thinking about it, I'm getting too excited! 

Hey Jake, count me in for the Spring Fish-In on the Hudson, sounds like a great idea.

DH


----------



## sear0bin

yeah man, the weather really bit that night :/
saw 2 10#'s pulled in during my 2 hourish stay, one was lost right at the pier. 

i usually check the action out on my break at work and during the day there are some pretty good sized fish tied up there (30#+)

i will definitely have to try again. all i caught was a couple bunkers snagging


----------



## davehunt

Still not a bad way to spend an evening. It's a great sign that your seeing quality fish come over the railing. I'm going to try Graves End or Bay Ridge this week (Hopefully).

My action packed weekend fell a bit short, never made it to the beach on Saturday. I saw deer Sunday but couldn't get any close enogh for a shot, it was good fun though! (turned out to be the highlight of the weekend)

The capper was getting to watch that pathetic display put forth by the Giants.:barf: 

But hey, getting skunked still means you were out there enjoying the outdoors, everything else is gravy!

DH


----------



## cfishigotu

*Hudson*

Guys, There will be a striper tournament on April 17th and 18th next year in Tarry town. The boundries are the entire Hudson. For more info go to www.hrfa.net/derby1.htm

If you guys fish there alot, you should join the HRFA. You can get discounts at many bait and tackle shops along the Hudson. Plus much more!

Good Luck


----------



## Joe Fed

*Brings back childhood memories*

Hello!
I grew up in downtown Jersey City and fished the Hudson River many times as a kid. I was surfing around the web sight and wanted to relive some of my youth by visiting the New Jersey bullentin board and see how the fishing has been in the Hudson. I currently live in Virginia Beach, Virginia, serving in the US Navy for the past 20 years, and love to fish. If you ever get the chance to visit Virginia Beach, you should, because the fishing is wonderful down here. This time of year is striper time. (go to the Virginia bullentin board and see what I'm talking about.) The stripers are plentyful down here. Especilaay around the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel in the Fall/winter. I could remember when those beautiful piers didn't exist down at Exchange Place. I used to go crabbing down there back in the 70's. I still have family living in Hoboken and can't believe how that town as well as downtown Jersey City have changed. I miss living up there. (especially the Yankees, Giants. real pizza, real Italian bread) you know, the little things in life but I love the ocean and the beautiful city of Virginia Beach and would never move back up there. Good luck with your fishing in the Hudson. 
Thanks for the memories!


----------



## davehunt

Joe Fed,

I was born and raised Downtown as well. I agree, it's amazing how much it all has changed. The entire waterfront has been remade and on the whole the changes have been for the better.

My mom still lives on the same block on 3rd St. so I'm there quite a bit, especially around the holidays.

I do get a bit nostalgic for some of the things that are gone however. For instance, of the 4 bread bakeries that were within a short walk of my house, I think only one remains (Second Street Bakery run by the Siniscalchi family). Fiore's deli has been closed for quite a while as well. I guess that is the price of renewal.

I've been to Williamsburg a couple of times and keep saying I'd like to make a fishing trip down to VA Beach, one of these days I guess!

Anyway, I'd like to say thanks to you, your Navy comrades and everyone in our Military and wish you and your families a Safe and Happy Holiday.

DH


----------



## Joe Fed

Thanks for your well wishes and Happy Holiday's to you and your family. Go Navy, beat Army!


----------

